# look kg381



## chrislook (Mar 2, 2005)

hi 
i bought my 381 frame in late 2003 and i think it had been in stock for some time .would any one know the approx dates the kg381,s were made and how the kg481 differs 
thanks.


----------



## henry (Mar 17, 2004)

*KG381i*



chrislook said:


> hi
> i bought my 381 frame in late 2003 and i think it had been in stock for some time .would any one know the approx dates the kg381,s were made and how the kg481 differs
> thanks.


I have a KG381i the "i" stands for integrated headset which denotes a true 2003 model (to the best of my knowledge) , previous 381s didnt have this headset feature.. the 481 only differs from the 381 by a shaved 50g and an apparently slightly stiffer BB according to the English distributer which I suspect is hearsay. All in all the 381i is the same as its later incarnation the current 481SL all be it the SL part relating to the latest HC4 fork version. 
Hope this helps....


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

In addition to the above, the quality of decal application is much improved.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

The 481SL 2005 comes with the new HSC5 SL fork, which weighs only 295 grams and u dont need the fork flange as it is allready molded into the Carbon.

I own the 481SL 2005, but I'm also bulding a not-so-fair-weather bike from an old 281 I bought cheap on Ebay. When I have finished the build and it has stopped snowing/raining Ill get back with a comparison, if anybody's interested. The 2 builds are very similar, except for cranksets, which is compact on the 281 and regular on the 481.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I would like to hear your thoughts on compairing the two. PM me with the details when you come to the conclusion.



ChristianB said:


> The 481SL 2005 comes with the new HSC5 SL fork, which weighs only 295 grams and u dont need the fork flange as it is allready molded into the Carbon.
> 
> I own the 481SL 2005, but I'm also bulding a not-so-fair-weather bike from an old 281 I bought cheap on Ebay. When I have finished the build and it has stopped snowing/raining Ill get back with a comparison, if anybody's interested. The 2 builds are very similar, except for cranksets, which is compact on the 281 and regular on the 481.


----------

